# Please help me figure out what to do



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi eveyone. I have hashi and am on 3 1/2 gains of Armour thyroid. I slowly tittered up to that. I was starting to feel ok and then bam started to feel bad again. I went to dr. To get bloodwork done. Just to results. I am now hyper.

Free T3: 4.5 (2.3-4.2)
Free t4: 1.5 (0.8-1.8)
Tsh: 0.01

Should I stop my armour or slowly decrease? I am having symptoms like, fast heart beat, naseau, no appetite, extreme dizziness, and very anxious! But I still feel tired??? How can that be? I hate this disease. I am moving to another state in 2 weeks. I don't have the energy to do anything. So stressed!!!! Andros?? Anybody???? Please help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Call your doctors office - tell them you are experiencing those issues and ask to skip a day or 2 of meds and then maybe alternate your old and new dose?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Danniswirl said:


> Hi eveyone. I have hashi and am on 3 1/2 gains of Armour thyroid. I slowly tittered up to that. I was starting to feel ok and then bam started to feel bad again. I went to dr. To get bloodwork done. Just to results. I am now hyper.
> 
> Free T3: 4.5 (2.3-4.2)
> Free t4: 1.5 (0.8-1.8)
> ...


You could skip a day and then back down. When metabolism is racing; one feels exhausted (with good reason.)

Let us know how you feel. Are you real active? When did you increase to 3 1/2 grains and what was your FREE T3 when you increased and by how much did you increase? Are you doing this or is your doctor titrating?

Hope you are okay?


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies. Well, I have been tittering my armour myself because my endo increased my meds 1 whole grain after my previous visit in Feb. i wanted to increase it slowly. These were my labs at that time.

FreeT4: 1.1 (0.8-1.8)
FreeT3: 2.8 (2.3-4.2)
T3uptake 32 (22-35)
Tsh: 1.57

These were done in Feb. I kept feeling bad, so I slowly increased by 1/2 grain. I did this 2x's maybe over a Monty's time. Do you think I have adrenal problems? My endo has never mentioned that. I am awaiting my ferritin results from my current labs.
How much should I take now? Will any armour I take give me the same symptoms? Will I have a heart attack?


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Forgot to mention I am active. I have two young kids (2 and 7), and a husband. I do work, but I have been taking days off. Didn't go in today or yesterday. I have been laying around all the time now though. I feel so bad for my children.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with the others. Call your doctor and skip a few days of the Armour. Then see about a slightly lower dose.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok. Thank you so much! I really really appreciate all of your input, as I sometimes feel I have to keep it together for my family. It is sometimes overwhelming!


----------

